# aplle snail help



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

looking at getting a snail or 2 or more... I have a planted 55 gallon tank. I have heard about these snails, but would like to know from some people's personal experiences about these creatures. The good, the bad, the ugly. good with fish, plants etc. thanks


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

They eat plants.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pomacea bridgesii (apple snails/mystery snails, brigs) which are in the process of being reclassified as pomacea difussia (because we're not confused enough ) will not eat plants.

Brigs however will nibble on decaying plant matter which makes them great little janitors as well asolene spixi snails.

The reason they are given the reputation of being plants eaters lies within most LFS and or their suppliers. Pomacea canaliculata (Cana's) are often mislabeled & sold as Apple/Mystery Snail. The difference is cana's are huge and will mow down your plants in now time.

As long as you make sure you are getting apple's you'll be fine.

You can read more about apple snail care here.

www.applesnail.net

I have too much information in my brain about creepy/slimey creatures in my brain. Ask me what I ate for breakfast yesterday, no idea. lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Depends on the plant. they can't eat healthy plants. Pomacea bridgesii is the one you want. 

Pomacea canaliculata will eat your plants.

Edit:
What Kat said... 

Edit 2: 

Kat what did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Apple or Mystery snails
Apple or Mystery snails are the largest snails commonly kept in aquaria. They are often offered for sale in pet stores, where brightly coloured or albino varieties are available. Apple snails are large and can tolerate more boisterous or aggressive tank mates. They are not, however, good choices for planted aquaria because they will readily eat live plants. The South American or Channeled Apple snail, Pomacea canaliculata is a serious pest in some parts of the world, including the southern United States and Vietnam.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Aquarium-Snails

Thats what I thought too...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine don't seen to be chowing hell through my plants. they eat dead leaves but healthy growth is left.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

well...this guy chows down on live plants...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

So did mine, thus he went back to big als. They did tell me it wouldnt eat plants though...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Get your snails from Kat if she has any youll know what your getting.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Get your snails from Kat if she has any youll know what your getting. Ps I need some if your shipping Kat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> well...this guy chows down on live plants...


Probally because that is not an apple snail. That is a pomacea haustrum.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't know what to tell you guys I have bred several thousand of these guys. Yes thousands lol and I haven't had a problem with any other them other then haustrums, cana's and p. paludosa's eating plants.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Get your snails from Kat if she has any youll know what your getting.


lol Thanks Pat, I spend way too much time with slimey creatures!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Probally because that is not an apple snail. That is a pomacea haustrum.


cool...now I know. It's name is still Mac though...

hmm...part of the confusion? They call it a titan applesnail
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomacea_haustrum


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

kat curious what colour apples do you have anyway? Any Purple ones?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I only keep ramshornes now.
Didn't like the looks of them, too big.
Bug good to know Kat has snails too...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> kat curious what colour apples do you have anyway? Any Purple ones?


Yep, I just sold off all of my babies and am down to my breeders. The next clutch I have of purple's I'll hang onto to a few for you if you'd like. I've been clearing out a lot of room as my antonome helena's are finally breeding.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like some to Kat when you have some. Any color will do of course youll have to ship them lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I would like some to Kat when you have some. Any color will do of course youll have to ship them lol


I didn't want to keep derailing this thread so here's so piccies of some of my critters. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45583#post45583


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry that was kind of my fault lol. Ill be in touch I want one of the baseball size snails though lol Cant believe they get that big


----------

